
Vcpkg 2020.04 Update and Product Roadmap - pjmlp
https://devblogs.microsoft.com/cppblog/vcpkg-2020-04-update-and-product-roadmap/
======
stinos
_Vcpkg will support a manifest file that can specify all your dependencies
declaratively and can be checked into source control._

Sounds good.

